# Ultrasound Guidance code 76942



## missyah20 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a MD that is doing blocks for post-op pain and is using Ultrasound Guidance(76942-26).  Our Doc does a good job of documentation with a separate post-op pain block record and an Ultrasound guidance record.  Most insurances(such as Medicare and BCBS) have been paying however I am getting denials from Aetna and some from UHC stating this code is bundled.  I haven't had any luck finding anything on either website.  Does any one have any information or experience with this?  


Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Jul 23, 2008)

is it the ultrasound thats being denied, the block or both?


----------



## missyah20 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just the ultrasound is being denied.


----------



## mbort (Jul 23, 2008)

If my memory serves me correctly, UHC does not use the NCCI edits they use something else.  You may want to check with them to find out what they are using.


----------

